# My heart is broke into a million pieces...



## heartbroken44 (Jul 9, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 15 years, together for 19 years. Started seeing each other when we were 18, now 37. We have a 20 year old son and 17 year old daughter. 

He has depression and panic disorder. He thinks he is have a midlife crisis. He does have all of the signs. His mother died 2 years ago and I think he just started spiraling downward.

About a week ago he told me he had an affair with a girl he used to go to school with. Then he told me he doesn't know if he wants our marriage. 

I am heartbroken, the most gut wrenching pain I have ever felt. I have lost weight, about 10 pounds. I can't eat.

Today he tells me he is thinking about a separation. I am so distraught. 

He said it kills him to see me so hurt. I don't want to live. I can't imagine my life without him. He is my life, my protector. All I can think about is him divorcing me (says this does not mean divorce) and the affair. He tells me when we talk on the phone that he loves me.

I am terrified about the separation. Do I set boundaries? What about contacting him? Should he come to house and help with grass cutting, etc?


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

You sound as if you believe the affair is over; how do you know this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

